# Pinking up?



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

089FF536-8235-4B07-9DDD-B22909E7F90B




__
Becca132


__
Jun 19, 2018


__
1






Looking for opinions? Is she pregnant?! Looks like she's plinking up to me but I'm pretty new to the whole cat pregnancy thing..,

(She will be getting spayed after this litter IF she is even pregnant & any kittens already have loving homes with good friends and family members already lined up)


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

If she’s been let out or around an entire Male then unfortunately she is likely pregnant.

If not too far along she can be spayed ASAP, friends & family can adopt kittens from a rescue instead.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Some information here on the 'just one litter' approach to cat ownership, including what you can do to mitigate the damage done:

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/just-one-litter.488385/


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

Like I said. She was rescued and already pregnant. Due to timing she’ll be about 7 weeks pregnant already, she quite clearly has a bump now that I’ve trimmed her. 
I’m a very responsible pet owner but unfortunately in this case it would be too late to terminate and the best thing I can do is ensure all her kittens are spayed or neutered before leaving to a new home. And not letting her out until she is spayed too. Which is all already mentioned above.


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

Becca132 said:


> 089FF536-8235-4B07-9DDD-B22909E7F90B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST TO ADD - opinions on wether pregnant or not only. 
I'm a responsible owner and don't need the lectures about kittens etc. As this is information I'm fully aware of already.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Becca132 said:


> *Like I said. She was rescued and already pregnant. Due to timing she'll be about 7 weeks pregnant already,* she quite clearly has a bump now that I've trimmed her.
> I'm a very responsible pet owner but unfortunately in this case it would be too late to terminate and the best thing I can do is ensure all her kittens are spayed or neutered before leaving to a new home. And not letting her out until she is spayed too. Which is all already mentioned above.


Must have missed the bit about her being rescued and already pregnant


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

buffie said:


> Must have missed the bit about her being rescued and already pregnant


You missed it because she never said so before. 3 posts, all in this thread. 
As we have no crystal balls we couldn't know.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Yep that's what I thought too


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

buffie said:


> Must have missed the bit about her being rescued and already pregnant


I posted 2 threads. Either way, shouldn't always jump the gun. 
Not everyone is an irresponsible owner


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

the thread is labelled ‘is she pregnant’ 
Not ‘do you think I should allow my cat to roam around un spayed having multiple kittens and adding to an already catastrophic amount of overpopulation’ 

If you have information on whether you believe her to be pregnant or not then feel free to reply. If not... your irrelevant to this thread


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Becca132 said:


> I posted 2 threads. Either way, shouldn't always jump the gun.
> Not everyone is an irresponsible owner


That's right. But as a lot of people find here through google this sort of information is necessary for passers by.
If you want to avoid reactions like this on a forum you can easily give all information from the start. There was no other thread you posted on and even if you did you can't expect everyone ro be reading everything.

Besides this is not a service provider but a public forum. You post your question and can't choose the answers, that's life.


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> That's right. But as a lot of people find here through google this sort of information is necessary for passers by.
> If you want to avoid reactions like this on a forum you can easily give all information from the start. There was no other thread you posted on and even if you did you can't expect everyone ro be reading everything.
> 
> Besides this is not a service provider but a public forum. You post your question and can't choose the answers, that's life.


I posted a question. Your answer is wrong.

That's life


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Becca132 said:


> *I posted 2 threads*. Either way, shouldn't always jump the gun.
> Not everyone is an irresponsible owner


No guns being jumped here .If you posted 2 threads one stating your cat was a rescue and already pregnant it would appear that it (and your posts) have vanished


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

There’s only one way this thread is heading :Bored

Can I ask where you rescued her from because I didn’t think rescues rehomed pregnant cats. They usually wait until mum has had kittens and then rehome xx


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

Different forum. 
Not arguing just trying to specify that I only asked for opinions on wether she looks pregnant or not. 
I actually agree with everything mentioned it’s just that I disagree with the assumption that I am an irresponsible owner. 
If not for taking her in, she could be having kittens through her life and her kittens could do the same. I’m trying to do the best thing possible for both her and her kittens.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Becca132 said:


> Different forum.
> Not arguing just trying to specify that I only asked for opinions on wether she looks pregnant or not.
> I actually agree with everything mentioned it's just that I disagree with the assumption that I am an irresponsible owner.
> If not for taking her in, she could be having kittens through her life and her kittens could do the same. I'm trying to do the best thing possible for both her and her kittens.


Which we might not have read. I certainly haven't, I'm not a member there and I don't have a crystal ball.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Well I have to be totally honest. I find you very rude.

I asked a question about where did u rescue her from. Unfortunately @Becca132 when you post on a public forum you don't have any control over what the replies will be, whether good or bad but being so argumentative and confrontational isn't the right way to go about things. Just for the record I haven't made any assumptions about you, I just asked which rescue.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Becca132 said:


> I posted a question. Your answer is wrong.
> 
> That's life


Why is her answer wrong? OK it's not an answer to your original question, but it's pointing out a very important fact of forums - you can't control who replies and what those replies are.


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> Well I have to be totally honest. I find you very rude.
> 
> I asked a question about where did u rescue her from. Unfortunately @Becca132 when you post on a public forum you don't have any control over what the replies will be, whether good or bad but being so argumentative and confrontational isn't the right way to go about things. Just for the record I haven't made any assumptions about you, I just asked which rescue.


Sorry if my reply seemed like it was to you, it was actually to a different member but I'm new to the forum and I do apologise but that reply was not in any way aimed at you. 
I don't rescue from a shelter she lived in a house nearby and the owners moved and left her behind. She used to come here before they left occasionally so I decided to take her in


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Becca132
That is very kind of you to have taken the cat in from your neighbor. There seems to have been confusion, as you posted on two forums and we did not have the prior information you thought we had.
Though even on the same forum, people might not read all posts.
I would ask this thread to be closed and start over.
There is a breeding section hereand you could pose your question there.
Also it would be worth taking her into a vet, get their opinion and get her a general check up if you have not.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Becca132 said:


> Different forum.
> Not arguing just trying to specify that I only asked for opinions on wether she looks pregnant or not.
> I actually agree with everything mentioned it's just that I disagree with the assumption that I am an irresponsible owner.
> If not for taking her in, she could be having kittens through her life and her kittens could do the same. I'm trying to do the best thing possible for both her and her kittens.


If you had posted all that info then your replies may have been very different.
As already mentioned we are not psychic , but that aside when you post on an open forum you don't have any rights as to the replies you receive.


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @Becca132
> That is very kind of you to have taken the cat in from your neighbor. There seems to have been confusion, as you posted on two forums and we did not have the prior information you thought we had.
> Though even on the same forum, people might not read all posts.
> I would ask this thread to be closed and start over.
> ...


Thank you. Seems to be the only informative reply so far so I really appreciate it. I've never even used a forum before & I don't know how to close the thread... I have had a look but can't work it out. Until then I will post a thread in the breeding section and maybe get some answers... I've booked her into the vets next Monday. Was just seeing if anyone had any information until then


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Then thank god she came to you in that case - that sets the record much straighter and after reading your reply, I say good on you for trying to do the right thing by her and her kittens. 

I haven’t got a clue about pregnancy sorry. Never come across a pregnancy before so I’m not sure about her nipples plinking. Have you experience of cat pregnancy before? If you stick around (I’m assuming here that you may not want to now after the way this thread was heading) but there are experienced pet owners here can guide you with pregnancy if you need it xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I can't see any reason to close this thread and start another ? I can certainly move this one to the breeding section , but would suggest that now we've cleared up the confusion of the previous thread ( on another forum) the suggestion of a trip to the vet could be a good one.


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

buffie said:


> If you had posted all that info then your replies may have been very different.
> As already mentioned we are not psychic , but that aside when you post on an open forum you don't have any rights as to the replies you receive.


I've only started using these forums today, so I'm very new to them and didn't realise this was different to the forum I posted in the picture


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Becca132 said:


> Thank you. Seems to be the only informative reply so far so I really appreciate it. I've never even used a forum before & I don't know how to close the thread... I have had a look but can't work it out. Until then I will post a thread in the breeding section and maybe get some answers... I've booked her into the vets next Monday. Was just seeing if anyone had any information until then


@Becca132 - knowing the full story I'm sure people will see a different side. That's where the confusion came from and from your point of view it isn't nice feeling as if the replies are against you but everyone is nice here just we didn't have the full details although how u determine how much detail is enough I don't know lol xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Vets have very little to do with pregnant cats as most of their customers get their cats neutered. 

They might be able to tell you if she's pregnant, but not with much accuracy when she is due to deliver. Waiting will tell you if she's pregnant and is somewhat cheaper. If her nipples have only just changed she's 21 days or thereabouts, pregnancy in cats is 65 days, there are online websites which will do the arithmetic for you.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Becca132 
Sorry, I wasn't clear, you can't close it yourself, but you can post you would like a mod to. 
Good luck at the vet on Monday. There are a a few breeders on here and they can maybe answer your question regarding if she may be pregnant.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Becca132 said:


> I've only started using these forums today, so I'm very new to them and didn't realise this was different to the forum I posted in the picture


Don't worry @Becca132 - forum life is a whole new culture to learn lol xx you've come to a good place though xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It is not too late to terminate the pregnancy, but if you wish to continue I suggest you stick around as the help from experienced members here will be valuable.

Apologies that I did not know you rescued the cat in this state, but you did not say in your opening post and I've never been on the other forum you posted on in my life, so had no way of knowing.

Best of luck.


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

Right so now that’s al cleared up ... 
I have had her roughly 6 weeks. Since then I’ve not let her out of the house (she didn’t want to go out anyway) and my male cat is neutered so I’m prettty sure she must have got pregnant before I took her in so she’s got to be 6+ weeks if she is? 

I didn’t realise they are only pregnant for 9 weeks! So looks like she’ll be having then sooner than I anticipated. Although the vets may not be much help I think I better take her anyway. A health check can’t be a bad idea if she is expecting can it??


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> It is not too late to terminate the pregnancy, but if you wish to continue I suggest you stick around as the help from experienced members here will be valuable.
> 
> Apologies that I did not know you rescued the cat in this state, but you did not say in your opening post and I've never been on the other forum you posted on in my life, so had no way of knowing.
> 
> Best of luck.


Have you any idea when the latest a pregnancy cam be terminated is?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Becca132 said:


> Right so now that's al cleared up ...
> I have had her roughly 6 weeks. Since then I've not let her out of the house (she didn't want to go out anyway) and my male cat is neutered so I'm prettty sure she must have got pregnant before I took her in so she's got to be 6+ weeks if she is?
> 
> I didn't realise they are only pregnant for 9 weeks! So looks like she'll be having then sooner than I anticipated. Although the vets may not be much help I think I better take her anyway. A health check can't be a bad idea if she is expecting can it??


That means she is at least 6 weeks pregnant, and pinking would have happened 3 or more weeks ago. She should have grown quite a bit rounder from when you got her. And whilst a health check seems a good idea in cats it's nothing like in humans, so I can't see the point.


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> That means she is at least 6 weeks pregnant, and pinking would have happened 3 or more weeks ago. She should have grown quite a bit rounder from when you got her. And whilst a health check seems a good idea in cats it's nothing like in humans, so I can't see the point.


She is quite a bit rounder. I've never had a pregnant cat before so I just thought that maybe I was feeding her more than she used to be fed. As you probably know it does take some time to get used to a new cat so I think I just missed the signs with it happening so quickly after taking her in. I also don't pick her up much, I've been letting her settle in & with her fur being long her nipples are always hidden away from sight. So I've got to admit I have no idea how long they have been like that


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Can you feel/see any movement? Xx


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> Can you feel/see any movement? Xx


When she lies on her side I can see slight movement. I've not felt her yet as I've been a little wary of touching her stomach


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Becca132 said:


> Have you any idea when the latest a pregnancy cam be terminated is?


There's no limit, though of course the later you spay the greater the chance of having viable kittens, which are euthanased immediately at birth.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> That means she is at least 6 weeks pregnant, and pinking would have happened 3 or more weeks ago. She should have grown quite a bit rounder from when you got her. And whilst a health check seems a good idea in cats it's nothing like in humans, so I can't see the point.


I think perhaps a vet visit is a good idea? Perhaps not to check the pregnancy necessarily, but to get her registered in preparation for anything that may go wrong with the birth etc and a general assessment of her health as OP has only just rescued her.
Also to put in place now the correct worming protocol for Mums to be? I don't know anything about pregnant cats  But I think this is what I would do anyway with a new cat


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> There's no limit, though of course the later you spay the greater the chance of having viable kittens, which are euthanased immediately at birth.


I'll keep that in mind when I take her to the vet on Monday. Seems harsh to me but obviously it isn't about me... 
She's only a small cat. I know she's over 1, but if having kittens could harm her at least I know there's other options. Thanks


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Becca132 said:


> I'll keep that in mind when I take her to the vet on Monday. Seems harsh to me but obviously it isn't about me...
> She's only a small cat. I know she's over 1, but if having kittens could harm her at least I know there's other options. Thanks


If you decide to continue with the pregnancy at least you have thought about the long term and having mum spayed after she has given birth. You also said you have good homes for the kittens already so that's another plus. What's her name Bec? Do you have a pic, we love seeing pics on here  ❤ Xxx


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> If you decide to continue with the pregnancy at least you have thought about the long term and having mum spayed after she has given birth. You also said you have good homes for the kittens already so that's another plus. What's her name Bec? Do you have a pic, we love seeing pics on here  ❤ Xxx


This is Poppy, photo was a couple months ago when she used to sneak in before she moved here permanently. She's very fluffy and obviously she's bigger now x


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Becca132 said:


> View attachment 358025
> View attachment 358024
> 
> 
> This is Poppy, photo was a couple months ago when she used to sneak in before she moved here permanently. She's very fluffy and obviously she's bigger now x


She's beautiful xx absolutely stunning xx


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

Thank you! She used to always get in bed with me. She doesn’t seem to have done that for a few weeks


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Poppy is gorgeous :Happy I hope everything works out ok x


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Lovely cat:Cat


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww, she's gorgeous! I love fluffy black cats.  

Good luck with everything Becca. Please come back if you need help with the birthing; lots of experienced cat breeders on the forum.


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

Just a quick question & update. 
Poppy is doing really well although she was sick twice today but kept a full pouch of food down afterwards. 

Also, I can now feel the kittens moving. Does that mean I’m right and she is quite far along in her pregnancy? I’d love to know when they were due so I could be prepared


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Not sure hun. Sorry to hear Poppy has been sicky today but glad that she has now picked up xx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Becca132 said:


> Also, I can now feel the kittens moving. Does that mean I'm right and she is quite far along in her pregnancy? I'd love to know when they were due so I could be prepared


You start to feel kittens moving from 7 weeks of gestation so you have no more than two weeks left to go.


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

So... 
vets went well, poppy is healthy and doing good... the vet said that she most likely only has a few days left so spaying her now would mean having to save any viable kittens anyway so it would be best in her opinion to let her have kittens and neuter and spray them at 6 weeks. 

I now need some advice on what I should have on hand for the birth. 
I have a large box with her favourite blanket in and one of my t shirts as she loves to sleep on them.
Clean towels 
Thermometer 
Heat mat and some sterilised scissors ( only for an absolute emergency) 
And I’m picking up some milk substitute tomorrow. 
Is there anything else I need?? 

Currently
In panic mode


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Before I had hemostats I’d use dental floss to tie the cords (if needed) some use their fingernails but I’m too squeamish for that.

I’d not get milk replacement yet, if needed you’ll have time to get it later.

I don’t take temps or use heat mats.

Be careful of the bedding, depending how it lays kittens can get caught up.
Towel or blanket folded into a pillow case keeps it flat

Most important is don’t panic as she’ll pick up on that. Most births go fine, with little to do but supervise.

Neutering at 6 weeks is a bit young, 1kg is the minimum weight.


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> Before I had hemostats I'd use dental floss to tie the cords (if needed) some use their fingernails but I'm too squeamish for that.
> 
> I'd not get milk replacement yet, if needed you'll have time to get it later.
> 
> ...


I was meant to put 4 months ( as long as they are the right weight) I'm a bit tired today! 
Thanks for the tip about the towels in the pillowcases I'll be sure to do that.

I think the dental floss is a good call as I wouldn't like to use my finger nails either!!

The thermometer is more to determine when she's going into labour as I heard her temp will drop but I'm sure by the time she does go into labour it won't really be necessary anyway

Thanks for your help! It's put my mind to rest ALOT


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about taking her temperature
I'm one of those who's happy to do cords with finger nails.
Good idea to have on hand antibacterial gel, paper kitchen roll, bin bag and phone with vet's number just in case of emergency. Hope all goes smoothly. 
@spotty cats - why have I never thought of putting towels in a pillowcase? Brilliant idea!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't worry about antibiotic hand gel etc, soap & water leaves my hands far cleaner than the mother cat's mouth is!

Some microfibre clothes are useful as when warm & damp they are good for cleaning kittens if mum doesn't.

*if* you have to sever a cord it will bleed if cut, so if you aren't happy to do it with your fingernails it needs tying or some means of crushing. They are surprisingly tough. It does matter that each cord is severed as there are a few examples of kittens getting their cords tangled with unfortunate consequences. Once delivered the cord starts drying & shrinking.

I use fleece for bedding as it's easy & quick to wash & dry, and birth fluids go straight through. Towelling stays damp. Puppy pads underneath work for me, either under the bedding or (if mum is determined to excavate) under the box.

The big boxes cat litter is delivered in are perfect, I leave the flaps so they can be folded over which keeps it nice & snug, and cut a hole in one end mum can just squeeze through. I've never used a heat pad, if you put one in there MUST be room for the mother & kittens to move off it. Too hot is as bad as too cold. You could do with at least 2 boxes, as once she's settled after delivery you may well find the base of the box is damp with birth fluids in which case it should be replaced.

Be prepared to hand-feed but it's a last resort with plenty of pitfalls.

If you don't have a cheap set of digital kitchen scales that weigh to 1g now's the time to get them. Unless it upsets the mother I weigh once a day at about the same time and keep a record in Excel. My kittens normally gain about 10g per day, but it does vary a bit and must depend on where they are in their input / output cycle.

Once the kitten's eyes are open I start cutting down the hole in the box, but you need to be able to confine them once they can get out otherwise you could have a variety of problems. I have a kitten pen, I would leave the top open and door shut until the day I found Tia's kittens had escaped. It still made a handy place to feed them.


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not quite sure what I'm meant to be seeing?


----------



## Becca132 (Jun 19, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> I'm not quite sure what I'm meant to be seeing?


Hard to see but it's a kitten. I'll post better pictures tomorrow as this was only taken half an hour after being born


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

I see!!! OMG


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Becca132 
I see only after being told the kitten was there:Cat tiny little face!


----------



## Umm Kulthum (Sep 27, 2018)

It looks like she is pinking up (unfortunately) but in my opinion you shouldn't spay your cat when she is pregnant. Not because there is a slight risk, but because it is very painful death for the kittens because once you find out that they are pregnant its not like they won't feel it when you abort them. It's best to spay your cat once she has weaned the kittens and you can sell the kittens once they are old enough.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Umm Kulthum said:


> It looks like she is pinking up (unfortunately) but in my opinion you shouldn't spay your cat when she is pregnant. Not because there is a slight risk, but because it is very painful death for the kittens because once you find out that they are pregnant its not like they won't feel it when you abort them. It's best to spay your cat once she has weaned the kittens and you can sell the kittens once they are old enough.


This thread is 5 months old so no longer relevant really.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

This thread dates from June.

It is not very painful for kittens if a girl is spayed whilst pregnant. The kittens are anaesthetised during the procedure and then euthanised so feel nothing.


----------

